# OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## Morpheus uk (Oct 27, 2007)

I cant believe it, even though i thought my ghosts was my biggest failure ever, there hatching!!!!!

Yes a male and female mated but hte male was at most a week old and got munched the very next day, how many am i expected to hatch? are they drib and drab hatchers?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 27, 2007)

Just burst his bubble :lol






Thier horns amazing!






little stretch






Free!


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics. Always nice to catch them in the act of hatching for some pics.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 27, 2007)

Well with all the odds pointing to infertile i left it on the side, it was my sister that pointed out there where "little stickie things" proding out :blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

Seeing as i didnt have any fruit flies hanging around, how long can they go with out food?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

My god 43 people arent interested, anyway heres a photo after they hardened up


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I didn't want to post again.  It's pretty early in the U.S. too.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Seeing as i didnt have any fruit flies hanging around, how long can they go with out food?


Not sure, but if hungry enough, will chow on each other (Which I'm sure, you don't really want, but at least all of them won't die...). How long will it take for the ff to arrive?


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 28, 2007)

They will probs start 2 canabalise on the 4-5th day since hatching but u should hav some fruit flys by then


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

Ordered the fruitflies yesterday and told it`ll take 2-5 days, is that too long?


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 28, 2007)

U might get a couple die


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, expect some losses.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 28, 2007)

GHost hatchling is hardy, they won't be eating for the first two days anyway, just give them a mist a day. Hopefully your fruit flies supply will be there before the fifth day. Good luck.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 28, 2007)

Thx all, ive yet to succseffuly rear hatchlings to more established nymph, usally hatch while im away and havent got food &lt;_&lt;


----------



## acerbity (Oct 28, 2007)

Good Luck! I'm sure the turnout will be favorable, ghost mantis are some of the more communal species, right?

Luckily there is a local pet shop here that keeps FF cultures and pinhead crickets for me -_- Try calling around maybe?


----------



## trojon (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to a local park near dusk with a net and jar or something. There are TONNES of midges etc. everyday/night and especially near water, they are small and fine enough for nymphs of almost any mantid to eat.

Or you can go find those maple trees etc. the ones that look like the ones on the canadian flag... go under those and whack a branch, you'll get loads of small greenfly from those too.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome. I didn't know they have horns right after hatching. Nice pictures!


----------



## joossa (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree. Very nice hatching pictures!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 30, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!

A euchomonella ooth hatched last night!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats two in the space of a week! i cant believe it!

There loads of nymphs i can beilive theu all fitted in there, it was literally spitting out nymph like a stream, couldnt get decent pcs but i`ll upload what i done

Oh and thx guys :lol: 

The lighting wasnt good and i was at an awkerd position


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 30, 2007)

The ooth spitting out nymphs :lol: 






Flash floods cause a stream of nymph pouriing out of the ooth :rofl:






Just some of the 30 odd nymphs, god knows how they fitted in there, btw i dont actually believe in god its just better than hols### :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrate! Isn't it amazing how this "extra" long hatchling manage to cramp in a small ooth. Now you really need fruit flies!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 30, 2007)

They finally stopped hatching about a couple of hours ago :blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 8, 2007)

I seem to be doing alright with these, when will they start moulting?


----------



## Plits (Nov 9, 2007)

Amazing ! Morpheus you are a good photographer, thanks .


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 28, 2007)

I`ll dig up i photo i did of a euchomonella later, 2nd instar this time, heres another shot of a 2nd instar ghost


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 29, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> I`ll dig up i photo i did of a euchomonella later, 2nd instar this time, heres another shot of a 2nd instar ghost


same size as mine..


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 29, 2007)

Think this is going to turn into a bloody life story, shoult it be moved to the photo section?

Anyway both sp are 4th instar now!





















"Waz up now?"


----------

